# New Bolt/Mini VOX set up



## ps2baseball (Dec 4, 2017)

So I am able to stream in my house, but in order to do this it starts a recording first and then watch. Must it be done this way? I thought it would work like Slingbox, at least in my own home. I guess it isn't a big deal, but still I'd rather not have these extra recordings.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Are you talking about streaming live TV to a Mini, or mobile streaming to a smartphone, tablet, etc.?


----------



## ps2baseball (Dec 4, 2017)

I mean streaming to a phone/tablet.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ps2baseball said:


> I mean streaming to a phone/tablet.


Then, yes, mobile streaming requires a recording be started for any live TV session.


----------



## ps2baseball (Dec 4, 2017)

What about the PC? I seem to get redirected to individual channel websites when off my home network. There is no real streaming option from what I can tell.


----------

